# Never done inlays before!



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd like to have a go at inlays but have never had a go at tackling them. I really like ajcoholic's headstock logo and I'm thinking I'd like to have a go at my own logo. I haven't a clue on what the inlay material is, what adhesives and fillers you need, can you sand them? can you lacquer over them? Any special tools? Later on I'f like to have a go at fingerboard block inlays, but I want to walk before I try running! 

I'd appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

If I may add a question of top of that, how do you route or cut out the space for the inlay? it is inset, isn't it?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

it is a shallow cavity. first thing is to design and cut out your inlay, if its a drawing maybe you should make several copies incase you mess one up i would use you pc & printer
stick it to whatever material your using like mother of pearl, cutting with a jewelers saw or if you buy inlay already cut like squares,stars,diamonds. vines..... or anything you can find then center them where you want them i have used 2-way tape, i have heard some have used glue to keep the inlay in place while you scribe around them with a razor knife or scribe then i use one of these with a dremel
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Binding...g_channel_cutting/Precision_Router_Bases.html
for filling in i use epoxy or CA glue can color 2 part epoxy with a drop of black minwax stain or i have even used black paint to color epoxy black for ebony or rosewood . this might help as well
http://www.projectguitar.com/tut/cinlay.htm
http://www.projectguitar.com/tut/tutorial4.htm
headstock inlays can be finished but not all need this like a ebony or rosewood is ok without finish. a maple veneer that needs finish allot of times have a waterslide decal instead


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

copperhead said:


> it is a shallow cavity. first thing is to design and cut out your inlay, if its a drawing maybe you should make several copies incase you mess one up i would use you pc & printer
> stick it to whatever material your using like mother of pearl, cutting with a jewelers saw or if you buy inlay already cut like squares,stars,diamonds. vines..... or anything you can find then center them where you want them i have used 2-way tape, i have heard some have used glue to keep the inlay in place while you scribe around them with a razor knife or scribe then i use one of these with a dremel
> http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Binding...g_channel_cutting/Precision_Router_Bases.html
> for filling in i use epoxy or CA glue can color 2 part epoxy with a drop of black minwax stain or i have even used black paint to color epoxy black for ebony or rosewood . this might help as well
> ...


Once installed and filled I assume you can lacquer over the top? Is the minwax a specialst luthier product? I will check out those links - thanks for the info.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

no it just a common oil based wood stain that you can buy at any hardware store Canadian tire ,home hardware i believe Rona carries it as well


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

For most of my inlay stuff, I am using either real mother of pearl I buy in small rough sized flat blanks, or a sheet of laminated shell called "abalam". Its thinly sloced abalone shell which is then pressed/glued together in a sheet with epoxy. The real shell is harder to work due to its brittle nature, the abalam is more $$ but easier to work, but it doesnt come in white MOP which is my fave. 

ANyhow, to cut the cavity (same thickness as the inlay) I use a small 3 flut milling cutter (1/16" diameter cutting, 1/4" diameter shaft) in a small laminate trimmer router I have made a small base for. I used to use a dremel with a router base attachment but my dremel isnt as fast or powerful and didnt give as nice a cut.

To mark the inlay I just use a pencil on light wood, on dark I paint the face with white acrylic paint then mark it out. Trace over the line with a sharp xacto knife blade. It makes it easier to see when you are getting close to the line as it cuts the hairy fibres of the wood.

To glue in the inlay, I just use either thick CA glue, and make a filler from sawdust (whatever I am inlaying in) and thin CA, or I mix epoxy and tint with acrylic paint to match the color of the surrounding wood.

To actually cut the inlay, I use a small router bit in my dremel and free hand it. Then I carefully sand and file to finished size. I tried cutting with a small coping saw but I kept breaking the MOP so I went to this method. I clamp the corner of the inlay blank in a small vise and free hand with the dremel tool to rough size and then sand to finished size.

Remember - shell dust is as toxic to your lungs (from what I have read) as silica and asbestos dust. So dont breathe the stuff in - wear a mask.

AJC


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Try this link....(if it works)
http://www.luthiersupply.com/
Great prices,friendly people and they will cut your custom design..Larry


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

Lab123 said:


> Try this link....(if it works)
> http://www.luthiersupply.com/
> Great prices,friendly people and they will cut your custom design..Larry


Thanks. Their prices are really good.


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> For most of my inlay stuff, I am using either real mother of pearl I buy in small rough sized flat blanks, or a sheet of laminated shell called "abalam".


Thanks AJC. Where can I get abalam? Also, can you recommend an epoxy resin? I have used some in the past that go off too quickly or remain 'rubbery'. Where can I get the thick CA glue from? The only type I have seen is superglue. I could ask you questions all day long!
Cheers for your help.
Ian


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

chopthebass said:


> Thanks AJC. Where can I get abalam? Also, can you recommend an epoxy resin? I have used some in the past that go off too quickly or remain 'rubbery'. Where can I get the thick CA glue from? The only type I have seen is superglue. I could ask you questions all day long!
> Cheers for your help.
> Ian


I buy my CA from hobby shops (model airplanes is my other big hobby). Great Hobbies is an excellent mail order place, check out their website. www.greathobbies.com

Any brand is fine, and they all come in thin/medium/thick 

As for epoxy, stay away from 5 minute... 30 minute is better, better yet is if you can swing a small (quart size) kit of West Systems with either the 205 or 206 hardener. Takes longer to dry but its great for a lot of things...

AJC


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks AJC. Can I get Abalam mail order? Where do you get yours?

Cheers


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

chopthebass said:


> Thanks AJC. Can I get Abalam mail order? Where do you get yours?
> 
> Cheers


Stewart Macdonald or Luthiers Mercantile.

AJC


----------

